# Another Creature



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Great kit, added a piece or two to the base. Went with a simpler flower pattern.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Pretty nice.Good little background that enhances the kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done Marko! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All of the above, as usual!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey... very good!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Good job!!!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks guys, the Creature is one of the all time best monsters and also one of the most satisfying kits to paint. Not sure why, but feels good to build and paint it!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Marko said:


> Thanks guys, the Creature is one of the *all time best monsters*[/B] and also one of the most satisfying kits to paint. Not sure why, but feels good to build and paint it!


And the most terrifying, indeed! I remember when I first saw the movie as a kid. I got terrified for weeks. :freak:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Excellent, good work is always nice to look at.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

As good as any I've seen! Nice!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks again Guys, grab this kit while you can!!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Marko said:


> Thanks again Guys, grab this kit while you can!!


Have three in my stash may pick up another. Great kit and nice detail. Only problem is all the seam work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Marko said:


> Thanks again Guys, grab this kit while you can!!


Have three in my stash may pick up another. Great kit and nice detail. Only problem is all the seam work. :thumbsup:


----------



## gmaiocco (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice job! I'm looking forward to starting mine. I especially like the backdrop you used.


----------

